# ** Michigan Subs ** Please read



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

i don't see it on there anymore,,, not sure if it was deleted or not....

Anyway,,, i need an apartment complex in ortonville, (close to Clarkston) plowed salted & sidewalks.... 
PM me ASAP if intersted,,, snow is coming saturday night and need to finalize this before then. 
thanks!


----------



## trackmaster (Feb 3, 2007)

*sub*

Would be interested in talking with you if you havent found anybody yet you can contact us by email at [email protected] or at 419-514-6111 thanks
allen warner


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

toledo !! wow that is a long drive


----------



## trackmaster (Feb 3, 2007)

What a couple hours, heck thats around the corner, subbed in Indy last winter made the trip over there for 5 snows. Gotta go where the snow falls. Seems the snow belt no longer goes thru toledo, all storms seem to go below or above us, plus the market is pretty tight down here.


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

trackmaster: tried PM' ing u,, but u seem to have them off.
Please turn them on and send me a message so that i can give u the info.
thanks


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey trackmaster, give me a call if you are still needing help this weekend. I currently have a contract in Warren that requires me to Plow between 12a-6a, so one of my trucks and the Quad should be available after 3 or 4am. Sorry, no salter. 

Shaun
734-260-6509


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

I actually meant that for Silvetouch, but let me know if you want help too, trackmaster!!!


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

silvetouch;455538 said:


> i don't see it on there anymore,,, not sure if it was deleted or not....
> 
> Anyway,,, i need an apartment complex in ortonville, (close to Clarkston) plowed salted & sidewalks....
> PM me ASAP if intersted,,, snow is coming saturday night and need to finalize this before then.
> thanks!


Get ahold of me. I'm around the corner. and push in that area. NOT FROM TOLEDO.. Let me know the details. Address so I can google it and check it out. Drop me an email, I'm sure I can help you out. 810 Blizzard and 800# buyers tailgate spreader. 
[email protected]


----------



## trackmaster (Feb 3, 2007)

cant pm on here send me the info to the company email addy listed above, or give us a call.thanks again.


----------



## jrglandscape (Jul 22, 2007)

I am in ortionville every time it looks like snow. If you need help let me know 
James 248-804-0391


----------



## jrglandscape (Jul 22, 2007)

I missed the message thing. I didn't know you could do that. that's why i left the number let me know if you still want me to check them out


----------



## m297 (Aug 27, 2007)

Looking for a sub in the Dearborn Hgts, Redford area??


Drop me a PM


Thanks

Mark


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

trackmaster;455685 said:


> What a couple hours, heck thats around the corner, subbed in Indy last winter made the trip over there for 5 snows. Gotta go where the snow falls. Seems the snow belt no longer goes thru toledo, all storms seem to go below or above us, plus the market is pretty tight down here.


Snow belt NEVER went through toledo.


----------

